# October and November haul! Loads of stuff!!



## nunu (Nov 13, 2007)

heya
well this explains why im broke for this month! It includes mcqueen. antiquitease and holliday collection!

Everything:






Eye stuff:




Matte2: post hast and poisen pen, McQueen: haunting and nile. antiquites mes: family silver, engagging, milady, silversmith, earthlyriches. Paintpots:fresco rose and McQueen's otherwordly. Fluidlines: blue peep and uptitty. Feline power kohl. Shadesticks: lucky jade and royal hue . Pandamonium quad (ebay), Pro pans: moons reflection, zonk blu, crystal avalanche, print and juxt. Royal assests metalic, free pigment samples: Old gold, cornflower, Sweet sienna, your ladyship and gold stroke. Pigments from a fellow specktra girl: old gold, gold, fushia, teal, vanilla, basic red, ruby red, melon,cocomotion, bluebrown, cornflowerand golden olive.
and 1x 12 pro pallete.

Face and Lips:




Lipstciks from left to right: hug me, architype, masque, queens sin and russain red
Glosses:flusterrose, plus luxe, c-thru, whitemagic, revealing, corssete and majestic
MSF: new vegas and global glow
Blush powders:emote. ablaze (smoke signals) and peachykeen 
Cherry lip pencil
Finery Lips (pink and coral_

Fix and some more brushes!




Fix+, 231, 168 and 187

Not included in pictures:
Pro pan: plumage, honesty, mythology, electra and contrast
electrosky paintpot
barbie loves mac: lipgloss in sweetness, style it up lipstick, Dont be shy blush, pearl blossom beauty powder.
C-shock: Big T.
242 brush

Thanks for looking!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Nov 13, 2007)

the lip sets are already out?


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 13, 2007)

wow amazing i ;love Big T its fab, , what a fab haul!!! x


----------



## Jot (Nov 13, 2007)

wow. you have been doing some serious shopping. your collection must be huge now - jealous


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, Great haul! 
Enjoy!​


----------



## nunu (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_wow. you have been doing some serious shopping. your collection must be huge now - jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i have been which explains why one of the MA's said to me that im nearly there everyday (which is not true! im there once or twice a week max!) had soo many gift vouchers!


----------



## nunu (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks everyone!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_the lip sets are already out?_

 
they are out in the UK


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 13, 2007)

holy cow! great stuff girl!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 13, 2007)

Ugh, be my mom and give me all of that for Christmas.


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, that's an amazing haul !!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrats on the fantastic haul!


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 13, 2007)

wow!!!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 13, 2007)

dang girl!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh my wow!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm so jealous! You get the exact things I want! x3 Have fun girlie! =)


----------



## frocher (Nov 14, 2007)

Great haul Hon, how do you like global glow?


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow! Great haul(s)!


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Nov 14, 2007)

you lucky girl. what a great haul!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 14, 2007)

I want those Holiday sets.  Lovely haul there.


----------



## jayme (Nov 15, 2007)

Love it . . .


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 24, 2007)

ooooooooooooh nice stuff nora!! I got some of the same stuff as you.

Hug me is my fave nude lippie right now. What is the Plus luxe gloss like?? Anything you can compare it with too?? thanks hun!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 24, 2007)

you've been a busy girl!  that's some great stuff.


----------



## nunu (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks everyone!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_ooooooooooooh nice stuff nora!! I got some of the same stuff as you.

Hug me is my fave nude lippie right now. What is the Plus luxe gloss like?? Anything you can compare it with too?? thanks hun!_

 
Plus luxe looks like a sheer red sparkly gloss..hope you know what i mean. The MA suggested i wear it on top of russian red to give it a bit of glossiness. I like it coz i can wear it nude as well.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW! Now thats a great haul


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks hun! thats wat 2 months of MAC does to you!


----------



## Kurtina88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh! What a huge haul!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice haulage... Please do a FOTD using Engaging.


----------

